# Cold spot in wall



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is very common for insulation to get missed where it needs to be cut and spaced around properly.

Seam up the air leaks around that outlet and that will help. Here is not a whole lot you can do to insulate that missing chunk without opening up the wall.

Look at the bigger picture and improve where you can without having to demo things to fix insulation layers.


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok thank you i bought the outlet foam inserts to insulate that area, thanks for the help


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

There is another possibility. You may have air intrusion from your attic, via the hole at the top of the wall framing through which your electrical cable passes. You would have to plug the area around the attic cable entry with caulk or spray foam. The foam receptacle insert helps, but you'll still have heat conduction through the drywall.


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

operagost said:


> There is another possibility. You may have air intrusion from your attic, via the hole at the top of the wall framing through which your electrical cable passes. You would have to plug the area around the attic cable entry with caulk or spray foam. The foam receptacle insert helps, but you'll still have heat conduction through the drywall.


I do not have an attic or Crawl space in my House, but thanks for the response


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im assuming it was not insulated well in that area i had bought those outlet insulation inserts and installed them to help, hopefully i see a difference, thanks for your help guys


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The drywall gaskets are okay if used properly.


----------

